# Illustrations from my Novel



## MJ Preston

These are just a few pieces I've created while writing my novel.

View attachment 1434View attachment 1435View attachment 1436View attachment 1438


----------



## MJ Preston

View attachment 1439View attachment 1440View attachment 1441View attachment 1442View attachment 1443


----------



## terrib

Who did these? Did you draw these?


----------



## MJ Preston

terrib said:


> Who did these? Did you draw these?


 


I didn't draw them with a pencil. I used my my computer and Paint Shop Pro. I guess I used a virtual pencil, airbrush, paintbrush. They are characters and scenes from my novel as I visualize them. Although the mental images are much sharper and better drawn.




View attachment 1446 View attachment 1447 View attachment 1444 View attachment 1448


----------



## Kat

Very cool. Although it almost makes me afraid to read your novel now. I have enough nightmares of my own. 

And I admire the fact that you actually did these *while* writing the novel. That just boggles my mind.


----------



## caelum

Wow, awesome stuff, Preston.  Very dark and surreal.


----------



## MJ Preston

Kat said:


> Very cool. Although it almost makes me afraid to read your novel now. I have enough nightmares of my own.
> 
> And I admire the fact that you actually did these *while* writing the novel. That just boggles my mind.


 
I used to paint, something like a 100 years ago, but sometimes I have luck with stills. You should see the desktop of my computer, what a friggin mess. Computer paint programs make it a lot easier. I doubt I could have painted any of these with a conventional brush. 

As to what you said about doing them while writing boggles the mind I'm not sure I understand. Im visual, that is where I draw my ideas. The picture prompt we just did (thanks by the way) is like fuel in my writing gas tank.



caelum said:


> Wow, awesome stuff, Preston. Very dark and surreal.



Thankyou caelum.


----------



## Gumby

Those are_ truly_ awesome, MJ.


----------



## terrib

Wonderful! Artist to me are a _*special *_group....these are God given talents I don't care what anyone says...it's amazing. Thanks for sharing them, MJ. I can't even draw a stick figure!


----------



## MJ Preston

View attachment 1451View attachment 1453View attachment 1452View attachment 1454View attachment 1455


----------



## MJ Preston

This is a variation on the first picture I put up.

View attachment 1456


----------



## Kat

MJ Preston said:


> I used to paint, something like a 100 years ago, but sometimes I have luck with stills. You should see the desktop of my computer, what a friggin mess. Computer paint programs make it a lot easier. I doubt I could have painted any of these with a conventional brush.
> 
> As to what you said about doing them while writing boggles the mind I'm not sure I understand. Im visual, that is where I draw my ideas. The picture prompt we just did (thanks by the way) is like fuel in my writing gas tank.



I don't see my stories visually in my mind, they come across as words. So it's always fascinating to see someone who imagines them in more than one medium.


----------



## MJ Preston

Kat said:


> I don't see my stories visually in my mind, they come across as words. So it's always fascinating to see someone who imagines them in more than one medium.


 
Really, you don't see your characters at all. That is also very fascinating Kat.


----------



## Kat

Not visually. 

I make handbags. I usually start with a vision in my head and design a pattern. It's a very visual and conceptual. I can see it three dimensionally in my mind, inside and out. 

I don't do that with my characters. It's a totally different part of my brain.


----------



## darknite_johanne

MJ Preston said:


> View attachment 1439View attachment 1440View attachment 1441View attachment 1442View attachment 1443


 

these are really good. makes me wanna read the novel.


----------



## MJ Preston

darknite_johanne said:


> these are really good. makes me wanna read the novel.



Thank you, that is the idea along with the video, all of it is to promote the book. 

I am presently putting together a virtual coffee table book with all my work.


----------



## Kat

MJ Preston said:


> Thank you, that is the idea along with the video, all of it is to promote the book.
> 
> I am presently putting together a virtual coffee table book with all my work.


 
That is really cool. Please put up a link to it when you are done.


----------



## vangoghsear

These are quite good.  Great use of Paint Shop Pro.  That's one of the ones I use as well.  Good work.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken

MJ Preston, you have a great working knowledge of Paint Shop Pro!  Do you take the photos too?  I use Photoshop CS4.  It was overwhelming at first but it will do everything!  Too much really.  
You have a good combination going.  Writing drawing and video.  I guess they all keep you motivated and focused.  
I see I'm a little late on this thread, how's it going now?


----------



## MJ Preston

Shirley S. Bracken said:


> MJ Preston, you have a great working knowledge of Paint Shop Pro!  Do you take the photos too?  I use Photoshop CS4.  It was overwhelming at first but it will do everything!  Too much really.
> You have a good combination going.  Writing drawing and video.  I guess they all keep you motivated and focused.
> I see I'm a little late on this thread, how's it going now?



Well the virtual coffee table book was completed and is on my website. I am  searching for an agent to represent the novel and while I am waiting I have started a new project. I am now developing a graphic novel that is similar in layout to Heavy Metal Magtazine. I am using a combination of photography and paint shop pro.

I have played around with CS4, it's a nice program, but you really have to invest some serious time with that program and until the big cheques (ha) come rolling in I don't have time to invest.

You can visit my site by following the link in my signature.

Thanks for the compliments.

Mark


----------



## Candra H

Cool images, MJ Preston. I noticed this thread a while back but couldnt view the pictures because I wasnt a member. I just wanted to come back for a look and post a comment or two. 

I like your imagination and that you're happy using digital methods as well as traditional. That gets my admiration because I'm very much a traditional artist, though I'm looking into digital for some areas. Don't know if I'd like to get into actually creating/painting images on my computer but I hear you about some things just not being possible traditionally. 

Also second what you said previously about seeing your characters visually. I do that too and I'm never sure if it's an artist only thing but hearing writers talk, I'm beginning to wonder. When I first started writing I saw everything visually and kept trying to describe it all. But it kept bogging me down and I wonder if maybe thinking about characters/stories in words like Kat mentioned might not be a better way...

Anyway, just some thoughts that came to me while browsing your thread. Great artwork and I hope you'll post more soon. 

And good luck with those various projects.


----------

